# Temp & Coolers help.



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello friends,

need ur help again:

Note: i want to bring down my desktop temp.
current idle:
mobo: 41C
cpu: 44C
gpu: 58C

full load:
mobo 45C
cpu: 58C
gpu: 82C

Mobo Asus P5Q
CPU Intel Q6600 G0
GPU XFX 8800GT 512MB
RAM Transcend DDR2 800 240P 2GB

1- i want to buy Thermalright ultra 120 extreme (u guys think if it ok and will work with my CPU) (my cpu is Intel Q6600 G0)

2- what will be the best and 100% compatiable thermalright cooler for my GPU (u think HR-03 GT will work 100% and will be compatiable for my display card) (my GPU is: XFX 8800GT 512MB)

3- do i need to buy RAM cooler from thermalright. (my RAM is without heatsink) so, if i need to buy then what should i get from thermalright. (my RAM is transcend ddr2 800 240p 2GB)

thanks in advance and sure u guys will help me again.

my next step will be OC'ing after bringing down my desktop temp.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 16, 2008)

Newegg has the Xigmatek s1283 for about 35$. I've seen the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme go for around 60$ and perform slightly worse. The standard 120 actually performs a little better, but is still bested by the cheaper Xigmatek.

The HR-03 GT is fine.

Exotic RAM coolers don't do much, better to get a fan on top of them instead of heatsinks.


----------



## mwvirk (Aug 12, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Newegg has the Xigmatek s1283 for about 35$. I've seen the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme go for around 60$ and perform slightly worse. The standard 120 actually performs a little better, but is still bested by the cheaper Xigmatek.
> 
> The HR-03 GT is fine.
> 
> Exotic RAM coolers don't do much, better to get a fan on top of them instead of heatsinks.




thnx for all ur help... but i am ordering thermalright ultra from india... its really cheap there. check this site...
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

CPU:XIGMATEK AIO-S80DP | Review
GPU: ARCTIC COOLING ACCELS1 Rev 2

ive got a EVGA 8800GT superclocked, overclocked and over volted with custom bios to 750/1800/2000 [soon to be evern higher once i get a new PSU] and the S1 pulled temps down to 38C idle and 56C full load. I do have a 120mm Sunstone 53CFM 1200RPM fan strapped to the top of it:


----------

